# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  गरम मसाला मैं हिट सूत्र बनाने के फार्मूले ===

## Chandrshekhar

नियामको से परमिसन के बाद ही इस सूत्र मैं मेरी कोई पोस्ट होगी===धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नमस्कार मित्रो--मैंने इन्टरनेट पे इस फोरम ओर अन्य जगहो पे गरम मासला से संबन्धित हजारो सूत्र बनाये है----ये लेख मैं उन लोगो के लिये लिख रहा हूँ--जो दर्शको के मनोरंजन के लिये धासु सूत्र बनाने की चाह रखते है---पूरा लेख मेरे निजी अनुभव के आधार पर है===आप सबके अनुभव भी सादर आमंत्रित है --जिससे मेरी पोस्टो की क्वालिटी मैं ओर सुधार हो सके===धन्यवाद ।

----------


## The Hero

प्रिय चाँद जी , प्रतीक्षा है आपके अनुभव एवं विचारों की |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सबसे पहले आप जिस विभाग मैं सूत्र बनाना चाहते है --उस विभाग मैं जा के अन्य सदस्यो की पोस्टे देखे --जिससे की चित्रो का दुवराह ना हो==नेट पे देखता हूँ की कुछ सदस्य घमंड वश लिख देते है की मेरी पोस्टे अगर रिपिट हो रही हो तो शिकायत करे==हमेशा याद रखे दर्शक आपके सूत्र को देख के मनोरंजन चाहते है कोई शिकायत के लिये सूत्र नहीं देखता==उन्हे मनोरंजन ही करने दे==ना की उनके ऊपर वयंग करे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रिय चाँद जी , प्रतीक्षा है आपके अनुभव एवं विचारों की |


कोशिश कर रहा हूँ मित्र जी=====

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अब आप जब अन्य सदस्यो के सूत्र मैं जायेंगे तो सबसे ज्यादा इस बात को ध्यान रखे की जिस फोरम पे आप चित्र प्रस्तुत करने जा रहे है वहाँ के सदस्य किस तरह के चित्र देखना पसंद करते है --उसके लिये चित्रो की views जाननी मतलब की कितने सदस्यो ने कोन से चित्र देखे है अति आवश्यक है---आप इस फोरम पे दिखाये गये चित्रो की views  केसे जाने इसके लिये निम्न लिंक पे हिट करे--ओर ध्यान से समझे ===धन्यवाद । 

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...A4%A8%E0%A5%87

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ये बात हमेशा ध्यान रखे की प्रस्तुत चित्र जिसने भी पोस्ट किये है 99.99% नेट से लिये गये है==शायद ही ऐसा कोई सदस्य होगा जो मॉडलो को हजारो -लाखो रूपये की फी देके उनकी फोटो उतारेगा ओर पटल पे  रखेगा

----------


## groopji

इन्तजार है एक और मौलिक जानकारी का चंद्रशेखर जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इन्तजार है एक और मौलिक जानकारी का चंद्रशेखर जी


आप भी कुछ बताये भाई वेसे आपके  सूत्रो की लिंक तो आयेगी ही इसमे ---आपसे जानकारी की उम्मीद है जिससे मेरी पोस्ट भी पहले से बेहतर हो===सदस्यो की जानकारी  के लिये बता दूँ की ग्रूप भाई जी गरम चित्रो को पेश करने मैं नेट पे एक जाना-पहचाना नाम है ।

----------


## ingole

> आप भी कुछ बताये भाई वेसे आपके  सूत्रो की लिंक तो आयेगी ही इसमे ---आपसे जानकारी की उम्मीद है जिससे मेरी पोस्ट भी पहले से बेहतर हो===सदस्यो की जानकारी  के लिये बता दूँ की ग्रूप भाई जी गरम चित्रो को पेश करने मैं नेट पे एक जाना-पहचाना नाम है ।




*ये तो मेरे लिए एकदम नयी खबर है..............!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *ये तो मेरे लिए एकदम नयी खबर है..............!!!!!!!!!!*


जी मित्र हमारे फोरम पे काफी ऐसे सदस्य है जो की यहा के आलावा भी नेट पे धूम मचाये हुये है---पर वे ना तो किसी का प्रचार करते है ओर ना ही विवाद ==बस दर्शको का मनोरंजन ही उद्देश्य है--धन्यवाद ।

----------


## ingole

> जी मित्र हमारे फोरम पे काफी ऐसे सदस्य है जो की यहा के आलावा भी नेट पे धूम मचाये हुये है---पर वे ना तो किसी का प्रचार करते है ओर ना ही विवाद ==बस दर्शको का मनोरंजन ही उद्देश्य है--धन्यवाद ।


*जी ऐसे सदस्य तो मेरी नजर में अत्यंत सम्मान के पात्र हैं...सभी का उद्देश्य यही होना चाहिए स्वम का और दूसरों का मनोरंजन और ज्ञानवर्धन .*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम के जागरूक गरम मसाला मैं पोस्ट करने वालो से अनुरोध है की वे भी कुछ जानकारी दे===

----------


## ks patak

> फोरम के जागरूक गरम मसाला मैं पोस्ट करने वालो से अनुरोध है की वे भी कुछ जानकारी दे===


*चाँद भाई हम अप के बहुमूल्य विचारो के ही पध्चिन्हो पर चल रहे है...और अप उस से विगत भी है...हम अप की साडी बातो से सहमत है...और आयगे भी अप के विचारो को देख तय रहे गे ...हार्दिक धन्यवाद मित्र चादजी
*

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा सूत्र हे ,,,,,,,,,,
मेने गर्म विभाग में चित्रों को पोस्ट केसे किया जाए ,ये चाँद भाई से ही सिखा हे /एक दो बार सूत्र का नाम भी इन्होने ही सुझाया था /धन्यवाद भाई*

----------


## badboy123455

> आप भी कुछ बताये भाई वेसे आपके  सूत्रो की लिंक तो आयेगी ही इसमे ---आपसे जानकारी की उम्मीद है जिससे मेरी पोस्ट भी पहले से बेहतर हो===सदस्यो की जानकारी  के लिये बता दूँ की ग्रूप भाई जी गरम चित्रो को पेश करने मैं नेट पे एक जाना-पहचाना नाम है ।


*ग्रुप जी के पास तो गर्म विभाग के चित्रों का खजाना हे /कई बार मेने ग्रुप जी की मदद ली हे*

----------


## groopji

> *ग्रुप जी के पास तो गर्म विभाग के चित्रों का खजाना हे /कई बार मेने ग्रुप जी की मदद ली हे*


काहे बता रहे हो भाई ये बातें ........ बस इतना ही है कि सायबर केफे का व्यवसाय करते करते इनकी संख्या में वृद्धि होती गई ...... और समयाभाव के कारण मैं चित्र निरंतर पोस्ट नहीं कर पाता ...... मेरे विचार से तो ये बीड़ा आपने उठा कर दर्शकों का भरपूर मनोरंजन किया है और करते भी रहेंगे 

चित्रों में नयापन .... या फिर पुराने चित्रों को नए तरीके से प्रस्तुत करने पर ही दर्शकों को भरपूर मनोरंजन मिलता है ...... उदाहरण के लिए चाँद जी का एक सूत्र जिसमे वेश्याओं के बारे में बताया गया है ..... अगर उसे साधारण तरीके से गर्म विभाग में ही पेश कर दिया जाता तो बस आँखों की सिकाई के काम में ही आता .......... 

लेकिन इन्होने इससे हटकर सूत्र में वेश्यावृति से जुड़े हुए अन्य पहलुओ पर भी प्रकाश डाला ......................जिससे सूत्र देखना शुरू करने के साथ अंतिम पेज तक  सदस्यों को बांधे रखता है 

यही अनूठी प्रस्तुतिकरण का प्रत्यक्ष उदाहरण है ......

इसके अलावा चित्र को विषय के अनुसार डालना भी एक कला है ....... उदाहरण के लिए DKJ जी का पीन पयोधर , पलक जी का पानी और जवानी और कला विभाग में बेड जी और लोटस जी के अनेकों सूत्र हैं जो एक ही विषय पर बने हुए हैं तथा दर्शकों को बांधे रखते हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

> काहे बता रहे हो भाई ये बातें ........ बस इतना ही है कि सायबर केफे का व्यवसाय करते करते इनकी संख्या में वृद्धि होती गई ...... और समयाभाव के कारण मैं चित्र निरंतर पोस्ट नहीं कर पाता ...... मेरे विचार से तो ये बीड़ा आपने उठा कर दर्शकों का भरपूर मनोरंजन किया है और करते भी रहेंगे 
> 
> चित्रों में नयापन .... या फिर पुराने चित्रों को नए तरीके से प्रस्तुत करने पर ही दर्शकों को भरपूर मनोरंजन मिलता है ...... उदाहरण के लिए चाँद जी का एक सूत्र जिसमे वेश्याओं के बारे में बताया गया है ..... अगर उसे साधारण तरीके से गर्म विभाग में ही पेश कर दिया जाता तो बस आँखों की सिकाई के काम में ही आता .......... 
> 
> लेकिन इन्होने इससे हटकर सूत्र में वेश्यावृति से जुड़े हुए अन्य पहलुओ पर भी प्रकाश डाला ......................जिससे सूत्र देखना शुरू करने के साथ अंतिम पेज तक  सदस्यों को बांधे रखता है 
> 
> यही अनूठी प्रस्तुतिकरण का प्रत्यक्ष उदाहरण है ......
> 
> इसके अलावा चित्र को विषय के अनुसार डालना भी एक कला है ....... उदाहरण के लिए DKJ जी का पीन पयोधर , पलक जी का पानी और जवानी और कला विभाग में बेड जी और लोटस जी के अनेकों सूत्र हैं जो एक ही विषय पर बने हुए हैं तथा दर्शकों को बांधे रखते हैं


यह मास्टरी हर किसी को हासिल नहीं होती है, हासिल करनी पड़ती हैं, विनम्र लोगों को सहज ही हासिल हो जाती हैं, गुरू या मित्र कृपा से।

----------


## amol05

*बहुत ही बदिया और उम्दा जानकारी भरा सूत्र है और ग्रुप जी की एक कला का और पता चल गया ........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो ऑफिस मैं व्यस्त रहने के कारण टाईप नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ --कुछ ओर इंतजार करे --फ्री होने पे ---

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्रो ऑफिस मैं व्यस्त रहने के कारण टाईप नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ --कुछ ओर इंतजार करे --फ्री होने पे ---


भाई जी, हिमालय पर कंदराओं में स्थित आफिस में क्या काम होगा इस वक्त?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई जी, हिमालय पर कंदराओं में स्थित आफिस में क्या काम होगा इस वक्त?


शिव की आराधना मित्र-----

----------

